# WEATHERBY ORION



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

THINKING OF BUYING A NEW WEATHERBY O/U ARE THEY ANY GOOD?


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Last issue of The Rifleman Had good things to say about them.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have had an Orion 20 gauge for years. That's my grouse gun. I have no complaints about it. It has been a handsome, reliable shooter.
Pete


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

just bought a new orion. I THINK I WILL LIKE IT.FEELS GREAT GOOD FIT. 12 GA. 28 IN. BARREL SHOT A BOX OF SHELL THROUGH IT AND GUN IS VERY STIFF IS THIS NORMAL ?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't know about that. The one I have had been used for a year before I bought it. All of my doubles have been used guns, except one - and that one was stiff at the beginning, though it was not an Orion.
Pete


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

WENT OUT AND SHOT 50 ROUNDS THROUGH IT AND IT FEELS A LITTLE BIT LOOSER.BUT NOW MY SHOULDER IS STIFF!!!!


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't forget that Weatherby just changed their gun-maker, so comparisons to the older guns don't apply. For many years Weatherby over/unders were made by SKB. They moved the business to Italy last year...I think maybe Fausti, but I'm not sure.

Trail


----------

